# Voodoo Vape Juice Peppermint



## Zia (12/2/18)

Hey everyone! 

So I’ve searched far and wide for this flavour, and I found nothing at all. To give you a little backstory, my friend bought this flavour in November last year and offered me some. I put it into my tank and vaped it and instantly fell in love. 

Alas, I for the life of me can’t find it anywhere! It’s by Voodoo Vape Juices and it’s a peppermint flavour. It kind of tastes like the Aero Peppermint flavour and I’m dying without it. I’ve gone too long without it and NEED it!!!! (Exaggeration). But seriously guys if you guys know the name of this Juice and where to get it I will be forever grateful.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (12/2/18)

https://voodoovapour.co.za/voodoo-juice-voodoo-vapour/38-sub-zero-30ml.html ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (12/2/18)

Is it not this?
https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/collections/voodoo-juice-1/products/voodoo-darkforest

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DarkSide (12/2/18)

Also my wife's absolute favourite, basically the only juice she vapes / vaped and Zeki no longer makes Dark Forest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (12/2/18)

DarkSide said:


> Also my wife's absolute favourite, basically the only juice she vapes / vaped and Zeki no longer makes Dark Forest.



Wonder what the chances are to get the recipe from him, because now I'm also keen


----------



## Cor (12/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Wonder what the chances are to get the recipe from him, because now I'm also keen


Its a amazing juice ive also vaped it and went thru a few bottles was my first voodoo juice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zia (13/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> https://voodoovapour.co.za/voodoo-juice-voodoo-vapour/38-sub-zero-30ml.html ?


By the looks of it it just says menthol man. I think it’s the Voodoo Bogeyman but I can’t be too sure. Will definitely hunt for this one though


----------

